# Free Dunkin Donuts for Our Troops



## Robert35 (Apr 5, 2006)

Dunkin Donuts has informed us that they are offering free cases of coffee for all troops overseas. 
Any family member of a Police Dept that would like to ship a carton overseas to a loved one can simply go on line at dunkindonuts.com (About Us / Contact Us / Military Coffee Request) for more information.

A valid APO address must be included with your information.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Not to take away from the good of Dunkin Donuts.I just thought this would intrest any that may patronize Star Bucks. Fellow Marines send this shit to me all the time I personally do not know Sgt Wright.

WHY STARBUCKS?

Guess I will not be drinking Starbucks any more!

Recently Marines in Iraq wrote to Starbucks because they wanted to let them know how much they liked their coffees and to request that they send some of it to the troops there.

Starbucks replied, telling the Marines thank you for their support of their business, but that Starbucks does not support the war, nor anyone in it, and that they would not send the troops their brand of coffee.

So as not to offend Starbucks, maybe we should not support them by buying any of their products!

As a war vet writing to fellow patriots, I feel we should get this out in the open. I know this war might not be very popular with some folks, but that doesn't mean w e don't support the boys on the ground fighting

street-to-street and house-to-house for what they and I believe is right.

If you feel the same as I do then pass this along, or you can discard it and no one will never know.

Thanks very much for your support. I know you'll all be there again when I deploy once more.

"Semper Fidelis."
Sgt Howard C. Wright
1st Force Recon Co
1st Plt PLT


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Facts about the Starbucks incident:

http://www.snopes.com/politics/military/starbucks.asp


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Very cool!

https://dunkindonuts.com/aboutus/contact/Feedback.aspx?type=4


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for the intel Cpt I will pass it on.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

That Starbuck's thing I think is still pretty "true" even though the company claims it is false.
They say they make no donations, they then highlight how their individual employees do and how that shows they are a caring company...utter BS. It's that twisted lib-think that makes me think they did lay down some smack about the troops.


----------

